

How to switch to a new IDE in an afternoon - mthreat
http://mthreat.posterous.com/how-to-switch-to-a-new-ide-in-one-afternoon

======
koenigdavidmj
Reminds me of why I like Vim so much: every one of its users has a working set
of commands that they know, and provided that enough users are in close
quarters and can occasionally watch each other work, they pick up bits and
pieces of each other's command sets. (Until they all converge on the entirety
of the Vim manual, of course.)

Of course, it also scares non-Vim-users to watch us work so quickly. ;)

~~~
Derbasti
I love Vim, too, but I think the method outlined in the article does not work
for learning Vim at all. The method basically works because every IDE has a
similar standard set of actions, only organized differently. Vim on the other
hand has its very own set of actions which does not map to any other
application at all (with the possible exception for Emacs).

Thus, whenever a non-vimmer is watching a vimmer he only sees magic happening,
but not understanding why or how. It takes an experienced vimmer to learn from
other vimmers. This has happened to me a lot, but has not enlightened anyone
yet. (Does this imply that IDEs are plumbing and Vim is magic?)

------
tommi
Or you could use the key promoter plugin to tell you what shortcuts are. Sure,
you need to find at the first time but then at least you know the location of
the action in menu and you don't annoy the hell out of your pair. Or use the
find action command: Meta Shift A

<http://plugins.intellij.net/plugin/?id=1003>

------
Wilduck
The key assumption here is that you both have someone to pair program with,
and that they're patient enough to teach you key commands. I wish I could
learn a new IDE this way.

